# Randomly losing internet connection, any ideas?



## EvanHarpell (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to bother everyone but I need some help. For the past couple of months I have been randomly losing my internet connection, but not in the traditional sense. I can randomly browse the web, or play games, and what not then out of no-where my connection just drops. Scary thing is that the computer never recognizes that it's lost the connection. At first I checked a couple of help pages and found that routers lose their DHCP functions with age? So I replaced both my network card and router and am still having the same problems. Any ideas?
IPconfig/all shows this

Hostname: Master
Primary DNS suffix:
Node type: Broadcast
IP routing enabled: No
WINS Proxy enabled: No

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: Carolina.rr.com
Description: Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Physical Address: 00-18-F8-2E-14-4B
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers: 24.25.5.150
24.25.5.149

Lease Obtained: Tursday August 23, 2007 5:02:04 PM

Lease Expires: Friday August 24, 2007 5:02:04 PM

I am using a Time Warner Broadband Cable Modem ( do not have actual specs ) with a Linksys WRT54G Wireless Router and a Linksys WMP54G Wireless PCI Adapter.

Funny thing is that the connection icon does not go dead when I lose my link, it just shows that my end is trying to connect and not getting a response. The router software came with a link advisor that also does not show loss of connection to the router.
I am totally lost, thanks ahead of time for your help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First thing I'd do is try changing the channel on the router, my favorites in the US are channels 1, 6, or 11.


----------



## EvanHarpell (Aug 23, 2007)

So how would one go about changing that? Is that in the router settings?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, access the web based configuration of the router in the wireless configuration settings.


----------



## EvanHarpell (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, it's not the wireless connection that I am losing, its my connection to the internet or so it seems. After I lose it, my signal strength is still very high and neither of my software apps realize that the connection is even lost. I changed it as you offered just to make sure but I am still having this problem. I even tried re-installing the devices and drivers for them but have had no such luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're losing the connection to the internet, you're looking in the wrong place. Is the modem losing the data connection?


----------



## EvanHarpell (Aug 23, 2007)

Could not really say. Let me try to explain in more detail. 

I'll be browsing the web, or playing a game, then randomly the I lose my link. game stops responding, or I can't open a new web page. The 2 little blue comp's in the taskbar that notify you that your connection is good, does not go with that little X or ! saying that you have limited or no connectivity. The user side ( first comp ) lights up as if it's trying to reach it's destination, but the second one ( server side ) does not. I have to reboot the router to get it to work again and sometimes it takes multiple tries to get it back online. The EasyLink software that came with my router normally detects when I lose connection to the router and the wireless card has a "monitor system" that says yeah I can see the router but cannot access the internet. Could it be a faulty modem? I moved about 3 months ago and had this problem at my old place too.


----------



## EvanHarpell (Aug 23, 2007)

Also as a addendum, whenever I go to reset the router, the proper lights are on the modem as if it doing what it is supposed to be doing


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be a faulty modem, or an issue with the ISP. Have you connected directly to the modem for a period of time to see if the issue still occurs?


----------

